# John Roxburgh on postmillennialism and the travail of Christ’s soul



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 10, 2020)

He shall see more largely of the travail of his soul when his people shall have sent forth his gospel into all nations, and it shall have been blessed for the conversion of the whole heathen—when the corn of wheat that has fallen into the ground and died, shall bring forth much fruit, and the handful of corn in the earth upon the top of the mountains shall shake with fruit like Lebanon for abundance. ...

And what benevolent spirit, looking to the present debased state of the world, would not rejoice when every solitary place is gladdened with the voice of the gospel—and the earth yields her increase—and God, even our own God, doth bless us—and the Christian graces blossom like the rose of Sharon, where now the spiritual wilderness stretches out in dreary monotony—and “the wolf dwells with the lamb, and the leopard lies down with the kid, and the calf, and the young lion, and the fatling together; and a little child shall lead them. And there shall be nothing to hurt nor to destroy in all my holy mountain, saith the Lord; for the earth shall be full of the knowledge of the Lord, as the waters cover the sea.” ...

For more, see John Roxburgh on postmillennialism and the travail of Christ’s soul.

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 2


----------

